# Third one of the Summer



## Jay Wirth (Sep 7, 2014)

This is my third or four walking sticks made over the summer. My son found this blow down while we hiked an area in Tioga Co, NY. Im not sure of the wood it is very light but strong. A neat feature on this stick is the termite trails on and around the surface, mostly on the grip area. The tip is a 3/4 copper coupler it protects the end and looks nice though the end is open (not capped). The paracord loop is attached with a pursik knot and uses a recycled soda can tab for tension / adjustment of the strap. The wood has a stained / dirty look from sitting in the forest a season or two. After sanding smooth, but not so much as to remove the termite trails, I applied two coats of clear gloss lacquer.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

See your getting the stick bug. your where warned about it ,it can get worse, no known treatment is available

but nice one ,its just relaxing and fun


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Well -- someone's been productive this summer! Keep it up! And keep the pictures coming!


----------

